# NWTF Banquet-LaMoure



## nwtfguy (May 15, 2005)

The James River Chapter of the National Wild Turkey Federation will hold it's second annual Hunting Heritage Banquet this Friday, at the American Legion in LaMoure.
The social begins at 5:30, with dinner being served at 7.
Please contact Al Ulmer(883-4297), or Katherine Plessner(432-5561) for tickets and info.


----------

